# Gebhardt TRACK Chainrings - ? ? ?



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there,

Has anyone tried Gebhardt chainrings for the track?

I'd like to find out where to buy them in North America.

If you have information or a testimonial about these, please post it!!!

Thank you - SD

PS - trying to solve a concentricity issue from a Miche Advanced chainring - 144BCD 48T


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't know anything about Gebhardt Chainrings.
Campy Track are 144 BCD.
Also, 144's can be found at Harris Cyclery and Ben's Milwaukee Cyclery.

Harris Cyclery
Ben's Cyclery

John


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

They're available through a variety of UK dealers...not too much of a problem to ship here.

I've seen them on various track bikes (in photos...never in person), but have no experience with them. I've heard good things about them, though.


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

SilverStar said:


> They're available through a variety of UK dealers...not too much of a problem to ship here.
> 
> I've seen them on various track bikes (in photos...never in person), but have no experience with them. I've heard good things about them, though.


Thanks for your input!

I did in fact find them in the UK (Sonic Cycles) and I ordered one.

Shipping is no problem for them and there was a minimal surcharge.

I'll post some results after I have ridden it for a while.

Thanks again guys - SD


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

144 BCD should be very easy to find. You can either have them ordered at an LBS if they don't already have it (Id honestly be surprised if they do. Not many seem to carry track chainrings) or you can order it online.


----------



## DY123 (Oct 5, 2006)

You have to order from Europe or directly from Gebhardt. No US importer the last time I checked.

I have some Gebhardt Cyclocross chainring guards. Seem well built.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i know a couple of people who have them on their race bikes

they have never come up in conversation, ie no news is good news

that said, neither have my dura ace chain rings and they cost signifigantly less, though i do not buy them brand new...


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the extra feedback!

I've always used Shimano components - they're great!

I also found some cool NOS DA rings in Japan at Track Supermarket - only $119 USD!

I was looking for one in black - but these are really nice too!

Here's a pic:


----------

